# Rainbow trout???????????



## justin.hockey (Dec 10, 2007)

There is a smaller lake that i go to catch trout at and earlier this year i was doing fairly well fishing from 2ft of water to 6 ft, but now am struggling to catch them, i tryed going deep and used the vexliar to see if they were suspended but didn't mark anything and had no luck with that either. i have been using smaller minnows all year. and i was wondering is there something that i should try different? bait? location? anything information would help, the deepest point of the lake is about 15 ft...
thanks
Justin


----------



## hardwaterfanatic (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like an old post but if you're going to chase them again this year here's a few ideas.

Trout are roamers so finding them in the same location all the time is tough. They should roam shallow flats though as many stocked trout do this.

These little buggers can be tough as I chase them a time or two each winter and sometimes one day is better than the next.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i catch a lot of trout thru the ice here in idaho. we usually catch them on night crawlers or mealworms tipped on a kastmaster spoon or buckshot spoon. we have also had good luck with forage minnows. they are kinda hard to predict since they dont seem to hang around any specific structure. we have had some luck setting up along the mouth of bays and inlets. we catch them anywhere from the bottom of the ice to the bottom of the lake.


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

Here in Pa. we jig with small silver Kastmasters and small black hair jigs (1/16 oz.). Bait fisherman use power bait suspended 15 inches off the bottom. And some guys use small fathead minnows. I prefer jigging. Ginger Quill


----------

